# Good idea - bad design



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out Rich.Thanks for the review.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Jim - - I would not say that it "didn't work out". It actually works quite well. My complaint is I don't think I should have needed to make the modification I made to make it work.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Rich* -

You and I seem to have the same collection of Rockler gizmos!

I agree that there should be a way to use it with all common fences. I do not have the problem with my Biesemeyer fence because the faces extend farther back:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

My cheapo Vega fence has a microadjuster. But I use it rarely. I just give a tap to the fence. I have a Wixey digital readout for the fence, so I know what is occuring.

OK, the Vega fence is not cheap, but it is not expensive. I am amazed how well it has worked.

Lots of different solutions for the same problem….......precision. A whole topic unto itself.

Rich, you have really been coming up with some good topics….....thanks.

Alaska Jim


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My JET fence has a built-in micro adjuster that is actually quite useless. I've never been able to get it to work smoothly or properly , so I gave up on it.
Thanks for the review on this one , Rich : )


----------



## rikgn (May 18, 2010)

If Rockler had to make their micro adjusters saw/fence specific we probably could not afford to buy them. I have a Vega fence on an old Craftsman, circa 1984, table saw. The micro adjuster with the Vega fence is without a doubt is my favorite table saw accessory. But Good Job Rich, you have probably saved a lot of others from some grief.


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice review, Rich. A few questions. I gather the device connects to the rail through a magnet. Is there a switch that turns the magnet on and off like the magswitch? It looks like the working end just bumps up against the fence so you if you want to pull back the fence you push it up against it? Is there any problems with play? I think I have the same fence so you drilled two holes and ran the screw into the wood block? Could it be done with one hole?

I generally do the bump or tap thing and usually I can quickly get it there. Always wondered about adding something like this but not sure if I want to set it up every time I need a tiny adjustment.

Again, thanks for bringing this to us.

Grant


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I really have recently learned to "sneak up on it." Didn't realize how precise we have to be when building a box. LOL Also realizing that I have to slow down. Microadjust!

Thanks!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

rikgn - I think all Rockler needs to do to make this tool compatible with more table saws is to use a longer screw.

gko - Yes, the tool is attached to the rail with magnets and they are not magna switches. The magnets are strong enough to securely hold the tool in place but not so strong that you cannot remove it fairly easily.

Yes, the tool only pushes. If you want to pull it back, you have to turn back the handle and push the fence back. I don't see that as a big deal.

I've not detected any problem with play.

I don't know what they are called, but I'm sure you are familiar with a piece if metal that has wood screw threads at one end and bolt threads at the other. That is what I used to secure the block in place. It was too long to avoid drilling that extra hole. If I had driven it in far enough to avoid drilling that second hole, the screw threads would have popped out of the end of the block. You could avoid drilling the second hole, if you could find a shorter bolt/screw.

My tool has a "home" at the end of the rail where it is out of the way most of the time. It only takes a couple of seconds to put it into position.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

How well does the magnets hold? I've looked at these style of micro adjusters in the past but I wasn't sure if the magnets would be strong enough to hold while moving the fence.

c


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the magnets slipping. As I said in my last comment, "The magnets are strong enough to securely hold the tool in place but not so strong that you cannot remove it fairly easily".


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rich-"... a piece if metal that has wood screw threads at one end and bolt threads at the other."

I think what you are referring to is a hanger bolt.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sure you are right. Thanks Dane.


----------

